# Longhorns



## Chasper (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't remember if I've mentioned it here before, but I raise longhorn cattle; minature longhorns.  I raise them out in the garden, in a doghouse I converted into a barn.  I've been raising them for several years.  Last summer Romeo my bull died.  Romeo was a foundation bull of the North American Minature Longhorn Association  http://www.namlha.com/ he was a great bull, well built and strong, always ready for service.  I have been looking for a way to remember Romeo for several months and tonight I made this bottle stopper from his horns.  Now I'll remember him every time I open a wine bottle.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 3, 2009)

That's a great idea, and a cool bottle opener.

Can you post a picture of one of your long horns??  When I was still living in Houston area, the road that ran from the freeway to my sub-div, also ran  past the city dump... in an effort to beautify, there was a pasture in front of the dumps and they had about 20 head of the most beautiful longhorns... one especially had a tremendous spread on his horns... I never got out to take closer look, but I'm thinking they were well over 6 feet between tips.


----------



## GaryMadore (Jan 3, 2009)

.... speaking of making stuff from wood salvaged from TITANIC 

Gorgeous opener, though 

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 3, 2009)

Chasper (Gerry), 

After you open the bottle, pour the glass, before your first sip, "Cheers, Romeo!!"

Nice opener!! (pun intended)


----------



## Chasper (Jan 3, 2009)

I'll try to take a picture of the herd of Longhorns, but they tend to be camera shy, they run back into barn when I go out there with a camera.  You can read about them here http://www.namlha.com/


----------



## altaciii (Jan 3, 2009)

I wonder, 5 replies 148 views, be honest.  How many clicked on the link?


----------



## VisExp (Jan 3, 2009)

altaciii said:


> I wonder, 5 replies 148 views, be honest.  How many clicked on the link?



I did   Thanks for the chuckle Chasper :biggrin:


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 3, 2009)

altaciii said:


> I wonder, 5 replies 148 views, be honest.  How many clicked on the link?


I did,.. wow those guys are ginormous!!:wink:

Nice opener, Gerry!!:biggrin:


----------



## spiritwoodturner (Jan 3, 2009)

Gerry,

You have WAYYYY too much time on your hands! I wish you lived closer to me, I'll bet I could find some way for you to burn some of that creative energy. Like walking my Dragon and mowing my forest...

Funny though!

Dale


----------



## Rick_G (Jan 3, 2009)

altaciii said:


> I wonder, 5 replies 148 views, be honest.  How many clicked on the link?



I did but not until I read this.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 3, 2009)

Gerry,
I think the wild longhorns of old Texas also had a reputation of an attitude.. I heard that cowboys did NOT get off their horse in the presence of a long horn unless absolutely necessary and sometimes they charged the horses too.


----------



## Dan_F (Jan 4, 2009)

Dem der jackalopes are most fearsome of rodents!  Not to be messed with fer shur. 

Dan


----------



## ahoiberg (Jan 4, 2009)

those cows are hilarious, i've never heard of them before. nice corkscrew, neat idea.

check out this pic: http://www.lippertsexotics.com/RoyalFlush013.jpg/RoyalFlush013-full;init:.jpg


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 4, 2009)

*Was it jackolope Murder?*

Nice opener, poor Romeo hope it wasn't one of them Jackolopes that got to him:frown:.


----------



## Chasper (Jan 5, 2009)

You can do selective breeding for less altitude, but not for less attitude


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## rdunn12 (Jan 5, 2009)

Chasper said:


> I'll try to take a picture of the herd of Longhorns, but they tend to be camera shy, they run back into barn when I go out there with a camera. You can read about them here http://www.namlha.com/


 

Heck I would be camera shy too if you came out with the bull's horns on a bottle stopper.Not knowing what that crazy guy is gonna wanna turn next.:biggrin::biggrin:All jokes aside that is a nice way to remember him.And it looks really unique.Nice work.


----------

